# screw ins



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

how much wattage am I really get? I got 2 19watts


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Some say you only get 50% from screwins. I tend to think thats a little high. Depending on the type of screw in (spiral vs. u shaped), I would say you lose anywhere from 20-40%. Depends on your reflectors also. You won't find a difinitive number.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

spiral and painted white


----------

